# Bill out for Salting



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

What are you guys billing out for salting services?

I get $175/h + $225 ton of salt applied..

I purchase 1 ton for $100


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So your charging 400.00 a ton ?


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Pretty much!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I get $500/ton + $500/hour and spread 4 ton per hour. payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn, thats good...


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i thought i was high , nice numb ers


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

GEEZ, I gotta move. We charge $$250 ton on those where it's per ton, we have some where it's per app that end up being closer to 350 ton when the season is averaged out, but 400 a ton ? Not around here for more than one season, people aren't stupid.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, it states it in the contract so Its been working..

$150 per hr with 2hr min charge - plowing

$225 a ton + $175 per hr for salting


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

How do you charge per hour for salting? I can put down a ton of salt in 10 min. I can't understand why you don't charge per application. When it's all said and done we invoice 350.00 to 400.00 per ton of treated salt.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Theres a guy in my area charging $150 per ton, per application!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

North central Illinois about 10 minutes average. I bill per app with no need to keep track of pounds used and no questions from any customers about how many pounds I spread. Average price per ton $325-400


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow...............


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Kubota 8540;879884 said:


> North central Illinois about 10 minutes average. I bill per app with no need to keep track of pounds used and no questions from any customers about how many pounds I spread. Average price per ton $325-400


See; we get the same then...


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

wow is right...by me, a truck will only go for 50$ an hour. and 125$ a ton!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

deicepro;879876 said:


> Theres a guy in my area charging $150 per ton, per application!!!


Did he move to upstate NY by any chance?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

$500 a ton (equip cost included) here but we bill it out by the lb applied


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

For those at $400-$500 a ton how many tons you putting out a storm?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mullis56;880203 said:


> For those at $400-$500 a ton how many tons you putting out a storm?


0.2 tons LOL


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Exactly, I bet it is true!


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

We use 0.25 per lbs for commercial and 0.55 per lbs for concrete safe?payup


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Prices are all over in my area. Anywhere from $0.10/lb applied to $0.21/lb applied.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cretebaby;880210 said:


> 0.2 tons LOL


Thats what i was going to say. :laughing:

There is no way in hell my customers would hire us if we had 400% mark up


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

deicepro;879876 said:


> Theres a guy in my area charging $150 per ton, per application!!!


That's pretty much what I charge, so what's your point?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I told you JD we should start in BC.  Hey Alpine how many times willl you salt in a season.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

$500 per ton here. We salted 38 times last season. I'm not the cheapest and definately not the most expensive in my area.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I would love to get $500. Guys in my area charge anywhere from $98 per ton all the way up to $250. I just bought 150 tons and I paid $ 72.50 per ton.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dlcs;882474 said:


> $500 per ton here. We salted 38 times last season. I'm not the cheapest and definately not the most expensive in my area.


How many tons per time do you spread?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Neige;882457 said:


> I told you JD we should start in BC. Hey Alpine how many times willl you salt in a season.


I hope salt doesn't go bad. Consider Montreal, spreads 120 000 tonnes in a typical winter. Then read this page http://vancouver.ca/ENGSVCS/streets/maintenance/snowIce.htm look under Budget.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

cretebaby;882527 said:


> How many tons per time do you spread?


Depends on the conditions. Average 1.5 tons, sometimes more.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dlcs;882554 said:


> Depends on the conditions. Average 1.5 tons, sometimes more.


Bagged or Bulk?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Bagged salt


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We do approx 85 tons per storm and no way to get $500 ton if I did I'd retire after 2 seasons!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

mullis56;882628 said:


> We do approx 85 tons per storm and no way to get $500 ton if I did I'd retire after 2 seasons!


How much do you get per ton?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;882397 said:


> That's pretty much what I charge, so what's your point?


Would that be based on how it breaks down (budget wise) on your commercial malls? OR based on "one time service calls" at another location?


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

My rate is pretty much standard here... at least I think, I have 50+ sites already signed contracts and ready to go on these rates..


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

dlcs;882653 said:


> How much do you get per ton?


Not that, and don't want to post on public board.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Pretty Much when the temperature reaches 1 and/or below, we automatically go out and salt parking lots, sidewalks...



Neige;882457 said:


> I told you JD we should start in BC. Hey Alpine how many times willl you salt in a season.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

seems a bit high


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

JD Dave;882397 said:


> That's pretty much what I charge, so what's your point?


My point is that, I know this guy personally, and every year he complains he's not making any money, its not worth his time......blah, blah, blah. Also, he's not insured, and he stiffed his salt supplier. I think he's on the cheap side thats all.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

My fee for the past 22 years has been $900 per ton plus standard truck rate of $349.00 an hour.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snowman4;882990 said:


> My fee for the past 22 years has been $900 per ton plus standard truck rate of $349.00 an hour.


And I thought my price was high. :laughing:


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

see... wow... Im out salting my properties starting next week.. $500 per shot .. I can do about 10 in a day with one truck


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I was going to charge $.40/lb spread but I was worried it might be too high, maybe $.30 or $.35. My cost is $.11/lb for salt (I buy bagged). I'm only going to be spreading about 1 ton per event. Anyhow I'd like to make it worth my while to go out and salt, it should take me about two hours to do my accounts. Is it standard to charge per hour + salt?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cplmac;883077 said:


> I was going to charge $.40/lb spread but I was worried it might be too high, maybe $.30 or $.35. My cost is $.11/lb for salt (I buy bagged). I'm only going to be spreading about 1 ton per event. Anyhow I'd like to make it worth my while to go out and salt, it should take me about two hours to do my accounts. Is it standard to charge per hour + salt?


What does $0.30/lb figure out to be per ton?



cplmac;883077 said:


> My cost is $.11/lb for salt (I buy bagged)


You are getting screwed.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Thirty cents a pound comes out to $600/ton. That's not a bad nights work, probably about $300 after costs. I'm paying eleven cents a pound because I'm buying bagged, I am not set up for bulk so this first season I have to bag it. Next year if this year go's well I'll pick up a skid steer and a V-Box. I have room to store, just no equipment to use bulk this season.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cplmac;883092 said:


> Thirty cents a pound comes out to $600/ton. That's not a bad nights work, probably about $300 after costs. I'm paying eleven cents a pound because I'm buying bagged, I am not set up for bulk so this first season I have to bag it. Next year if this year go's well I'll pick up a skid steer and a V-Box. I have room to store, just no equipment to use bulk this season.


Even with bags you shouldn't be paying more than $4/ 50# bag. (There is a member on here selling it for that in your area)


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Holy **** I thought we were expensive! I guess I need to move to a better market do away with bulk bins and get some tailgate spreaders! WTF!


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn, the prices are all over the place.. i think im going to raise mine next year..


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I pay $208 for a pallet of bagged salt, that's 2450 pounds. That's $170/ton bagged. I'm not sure if my prices jive for the area, that's why I'm asking in here. My cost is $4.25/50lb bag +Tax, I'd be happy to find someone else in my area with bagged salt cheaper.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

$100 a ton which is 2200lbs


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

alpine692003;883110 said:


> Damn, the prices are all over the place.. i think im going to raise mine next year..


Don't forget end users are getting a 7% increase for services in BC anyway come July.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

I know...:waving:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

alpine, how often would you salt in a typical Vancouver winter?


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think these prices are all over the place because some of you are quoting bagged prices and some are quoting bulk prices. HUGE difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do both. Between $.25-$.40 per lb on applied bagged and $165-$225 for bulk applied. It's all relative people.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cplmac;883139 said:


> I pay $208 for a pallet of bagged salt, that's 2450 pounds. That's $170/ton bagged. I'm not sure if my prices jive for the area, that's why I'm asking in here. My cost is $4.25/50lb bag +Tax, I'd be happy to find someone else in my area with bagged salt cheaper.


Ah, fuzzy math! That explains alot.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

ford550;883259 said:


> I think these prices are all over the place because some of you are quoting bagged prices and some are quoting bulk prices. HUGE difference!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We do both. Between $.25-$.40 per lb on applied bagged and $165-$225 for bulk applied. It's all relative people.


Ok, when you quote a customer which do you push? The bagged or the bulk? I mean the end result is the same.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

deicepro;882842 said:


> My point is that, I know this guy personally, and every year he complains he's not making any money, its not worth his time......blah, blah, blah. Also, he's not insured, and he stiffed his salt supplier. I think he's on the cheap side thats all.


It all depends on the lots your doing, I can drop over 30 tons of salt with 1 truck in less then 4 hours and at $150 I'm doubling my money, so you can''t say someting is cheap without knowing the facts. Every market is different and everyone's overhead is differnet


creativedesigns;882678 said:


> Would that be based on how it breaks down (budget wise) on your commercial malls? OR based on "one time service calls" at another location?


I'm kind of using an average because as you know alot of my places are salt included. I just get sick and tired of hearing how much guys get for salt when they only spread 1 ton/storm. It's all relative, I can make over $500/hour spreading salt selling it at $150/ton, how long does it take to spread 1 ton of bags and 10 different locations? Price's don't mean jack, what it comes down to is what you net at the end of the night and how many events you have/year. I'm also not trying to offend anyone running bags.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

JD Dave;883337 said:


> It all depends on the lots your doing, I can drop over 30 tons of salt with 1 truck in less then 4 hours and at $150 I'm doubling my money, so you can''t say someting is cheap without knowing the facts. Every market is different and everyone's overhead is differnet


Thats my point, he's dropping 1 ton up to 30 miles between drops, and your dropping up to 30 ton. All i'm saying is IMO he should charge more to drop 1 ton here and way over there.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

JD Dave;883337 said:


> I just get sick and tired of hearing how much guys get for salt when they only spread 1 ton/storm. It's all relative, I can make over $500/hour spreading salt selling it at $150/ton, how long does it take to spread 1 ton of bags and 10 different locations?


Exactly, I'm only dropping one ton a night, but I'm dropping it at literally 20 different places and I've got to open up bags and refill the spreader as I go. You have to make it worth your while, I can see looking at how you wrote that where bulk spreading can make money. 


alpine692003;883144 said:


> $100 a ton which is 2200lbs


Metric? Kind of strange that the US of all places uses the imperial system...


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

snowman4;882990 said:


> My fee for the past 22 years has been $900 per ton plus standard truck rate of $349.00 an hour.


Oh - I forgot to mention I have never been asked to salt before for some reason.

As JD Dave pointed out it's all going to be relative. The law of supply and demand and bulk vs. small quantaties........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

alpine692003;879687 said:


> what are you guys billing out for salting services?


1 miiiiiiillion dollars


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Ok, when you quote a customer which do you push? The bagged or the bulk? I mean the end result is the same.


Actually, bulk because it is just easier and faster.


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

You know it's funny around here everyone drops their prices down to like $130-$150 per ton for salting and then they turn around and say they dropped 3 tons when they only dropped 1-2, its ridiculous but seems impossible to bid. If I bid a property figuring it will take one ton of salt and tell the customer that with a price of $200 they'd tell me they'll never pay that much but I could put down 1 ton and charge them for 3 tons at $100 and they'll think they're getting some great deal because it's $30 cheaper than the other guys. I hate charging by the ton for that reason. It makes it difficult to bid things but then I have a bunch of customers right now that don't want salt period which is very annoying in itself, its hard to make money just on plowing when it doesn't snow.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

so do you guys just give a flat "plow" fee and another fee for salt? for example. $100/hr + $.30/lb of salt?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

GimmeSnow!!;885784 said:


> You know it's funny around here everyone drops their prices down to like $130-$150 per ton for salting and then they turn around and say they dropped 3 tons when they only dropped 1-2, its ridiculous but seems impossible to bid. If I bid a property figuring it will take one ton of salt and tell the customer that with a price of $200 they'd tell me they'll never pay that much but I could put down 1 ton and charge them for 3 tons at $100 and they'll think they're getting some great deal because it's $30 cheaper than the other guys. I hate charging by the ton for that reason. It makes it difficult to bid things but then I have a bunch of customers right now that don't want salt period which is very annoying in itself, its hard to make money just on plowing when it doesn't snow.


I have plowed for 25 years, salted for 20+. Never have charged by the pound or ton. That leaves to much room for disagreement with the customer. I have charged flat rate for plowing with a clause of + over so many inches. Also for salting, flat rate. 90% of my customers are my original customers. They have even gone as far as telling me when someone was trying to bid against me. Honesty with your customers builds trust and longevity. I used to have some customers that tried to tell me when to plow. The lots would get packed down or frozen and rutted. That is simply to hard to plow or salt, so the key words being USED TO HAVE. Have you explained that to the customer, how do they know how many pounds they are getting? Did they get a certified scale ticket? I bid as if I were the customer, I would never pay for either, not by the hour nor by the pound.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

We too only put down 1-2 ton a night. You guys that are putting down 85 ton are throwing a sh*t load of salt (we'll put down maybe 40 ton all season). We also use bagged so our cost is higher. At $150 a ton we wouldn't make anything worth while where as your "doubling your money".

I don't know if you charge a truck rate seperate from your salt costs but we bill the truck into the lb applied cost.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

timberseal;900178 said:


> You guys that are putting down 85 ton are throwing a sh*t load of salt (we'll put down maybe 40 ton all season). We also use bagged so our cost is higher. At $150 a ton we wouldn't make anything worth while where as your "doubling your money".QUOTE]
> 
> 85? i put down well over 400 ton a season lol. but you're right about the pricing, i mean i'm buying salt for $53.00/ton picked up but i also pre-pay so that gets me a nice discount.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

redman6565;900186 said:


> timberseal;900178 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys that are putting down 85 ton are throwing a sh*t load of salt (we'll put down maybe 40 ton all season). We also use bagged so our cost is higher. At $150 a ton we wouldn't make anything worth while where as your "doubling your money".QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

timberseal;900192 said:


> redman6565;900186 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone stated they put down 85 ton PER STORM. But yea $53 a ton is about a third of what we pay for bagged
> ...


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

redman6565;900202 said:


> timberseal;900192 said:
> 
> 
> > ah i didnt read that far into this thread (being lazy)...have you considered buying bulk? even hiring someone to truck it for you would save you a ton of money.
> ...


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree Timber, my cost for salt is $180/ton for bagged. I would literally lose money charging bulk prices. I'd love to go bulk but I simply don't have the equipment for it and I don't spread enough salt to make it worth while (maybe 15 tons a season).


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

I would love to go bulk but do not have a skid steer to load it. I have 3 tailgate spreaders but would have to buy all new spreaders or get one truck just for salting. For me doing small lots a guy plows then throws in 5-6 bags spreads job done go to the next.. I would sell all my tailgate spreaders if i could but then i need a loader..We are paying 4.65 plus tax for rock salt green salt or what ever you want to call the mix mag..etc is 7+...... Shipping cost to indianapolis drive the cost up. I go through 2 skids each event on average. But we have had years hear in Indianapolis that I used 2 skids the whole Season and this Year I have been through 4 already! So I order 18 skids then what no snow or ice so we just buy as we need it here and keep enough to get us through 3 events . I would love to go bulk but would need to buddy up with some one to do it.. Any takers?? I also salt lots by the job less confusion. I know on average how much it takes each lot and some days it needs more some less it all works out.. A bank may take 6 bags 6x15 =$90 to salt the lot so if its sunny we put down 4 if its dark cold and windy we put down 8..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;882397 said:


> That's pretty much what I charge, so what's your point?


Same here. I call BFS on these stupid $400-$500/tonne numbers. I wish we could but we'd be home sleeping at night as our markets won't accept that kind of gouging.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;900712 said:


> Same here. I call BFS on these stupid $400-$500/tonne numbers. I wish we could but we'd be home sleeping at night as our markets won't accept that kind of gouging.


Every market and contractor is different. If your overhead was $160 a ton plus vehicle and labor costs how can you put it down for anything less than $400-$500 a ton. Obviousely this isn't going to necessarily fly on large lots (which may be a big part of the difference here) but on smaller 1 acre lots thats in line IMO. Can't do it for free and it certainly has to be worthwhile or I'll just sit on my ass or go snowmobiling all winter 

Again it's also supply and demand too.... a city contract that we bid on (and won) only had brought in 3 bids and from what I was told we were all real close in #'s. Previous satisfactory work for them IMO landed it in my lap again.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;900712 said:


> Same here. I call BFS on these stupid $400-$500/tonne numbers. I wish we could but we'd be home sleeping at night as our markets won't accept that kind of gouging.


I'm charging what comes out to $600/ton, but that ton get's spread over more than ten different locations. My cost on that ton just for salt is $170, figure in my insurance, equipment, fuel and labor costs and I'm still making enough money to make it worth while and broken down it's not an unreasonable amount to charge per location. I know some bulk spreaders would charge a service fee to go to different locations which for 10+ locations could easily add up to a couple hundred bucks by itself. I'm only spreading 3/4 of a ton on a nasty night, you just can't compare bulk pricing to bag pricing, they are not relevant to eachother.


----------



## cseutah (Nov 24, 2009)

cplmac;883077 said:


> I was going to charge $.40/lb spread but I was worried it might be too high, maybe $.30 or $.35. My cost is $.11/lb for salt (I buy bagged). I'm only going to be spreading about 1 ton per event. Anyhow I'd like to make it worth my while to go out and salt, it should take me about two hours to do my accounts. Is it standard to charge per hour + salt?


you need to take into consideration , the one piece of equipment used for snow removal with the highest maintenance needed next to a snow blower is a salt spreader, especially if you are using truck mounts, tailgate spreaders need maintenance too but not as bad. So when someone says $500.00 per ton its not really that bad. 
example if you charge $.25 per pound applied that is $500.00 per ton costs you $90.00 per ton, plus storage, plus equipment, plus labor, etc, etc, etc. 
salt is cheaper here and i'm sure in your area too, but we use only ice-melt for lots and walks. 
Also if you offer de-icing you are more liable in a slip and fall accident than someone who only offers to plow the lot, thus insurance will be higher.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm actually paying $170/ton. I'm really hoping this brand new spreader doesn't require to much maintenance until the off-season at least.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

If we full salt everything we are at 85 tons per storm....like everyone said overhead, bulk vs bagged, #'s of events, etc., make it all realitive.


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I'm getting ripped off here, we're getting 80# bagged salt at $215 a pallet that's $7.17 a bag $180 a ton and that's the cheapest price I can find around here for bagged salt. I'm definately switching to bulk next year, just have to get some better accounts that will actually let me put down salt!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;900712 said:


> Same here. I call BFS on these stupid $400-$500/tonne numbers. I wish we could but we'd be home sleeping at night as our markets won't accept that kind of gouging.


you know what it is though, generally the cheaper plow guy isn't equipped for salting and the lot manager or owner is too stupid to realize that he's going to have more salting occurences than plowing throughout the course of the season. thats another thing thats helped me keep my clients because i tell my customers find me a company that will beat both my plowing and my salting rates, not just my plowing


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

*JonnyRoyale*



JohnnyRoyale;900712 said:


> Same here. I call BFS on these stupid $400-$500/tonne numbers. I wish we could but we'd be home sleeping at night as our markets won't accept that kind of gouging.


I also live in the same area as "Alpine" don't know him though, but we charge $400 plus per tonne spread the lowest is $375...but you have to put it in to perspective. We get weather similar to Seattle more rain than anything. Our winters are unpredictable and we might get a year with nothing. Untill this year salt and plowing services were rare and during an event in big demand. This year there are 1000's of new plow owners because of our huge winter last year... Our $165hr with 3 mins and $375 per tone spread is getting a whole new bread of competition never seen before. I am glad I have my contracts in place already, look for allot of used plows for sale in our area next year.

Bulk here goes for $100 per tonne


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

$225 per ton + $175 is what I get, approx 400 per ton.



Dumpster Guy;904060 said:


> I also live in the same area as "Alpine" don't know him though, but we charge $400 plus per tonne spread the lowest is $375...but you have to put it in to perspective. We get weather similar to Seattle more rain than anything. Our winters are unpredictable and we might get a year with nothing. Untill this year salt and plowing services were rare and during an event in big demand. This year there are 1000's of new plow owners because of our huge winter last year... Our $165hr with 3 mins and $375 per tone spread is getting a whole new bread of competition never seen before. I am glad I have my contracts in place already, look for allot of used plows for sale in our area next year.
> 
> Bulk here goes for $100 per tonne


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

readysnowplow;899864 said:


> so do you guys just give a flat "plow" fee and another fee for salt? for example. $100/hr + $.30/lb of salt?


I charge $.30/lb for salt spread when I only go out to spread salt. If I throw salt after plowing I charge $.23/lb for salt spread. I don't charge any hourly rate for salting, just the per pound price. On a smallish driveway I'll throw one bag which is $15, or $11.50 if I plow the driveway too. I don't have any real big lots, biggest one is 12,000 square feet which is just a bit more than a quarter acre. That lot takes maybe 200 pounds. Like I said it's all relative, none of my accounts pay more than $60 bucks for salt, that lot I just mentioned is a bar parking lot.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

The plan is $15 per 50lb spread.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

i spread mine at $10.00 per 50 lb bag, so ya $400.00 per ton.


----------

